# If at first....



## Sheepshape (Sep 28, 2019)

I planned to hatch Ayam Cemani. I bought eggs way back at beginning of August.

 I began to get concerned when I learnt that the seller took orders and payment for eggs which had not yet been laid (I thought the proverb was 'Don't count your chickens before they hatch.....Not don't count your eggs before they are laid'). I was informed pretty sharply that " I would be sent an e-mail when my eggs were about to be dispatched, and that there were lots of orders in front of mine." I felt uneasy, but was assured that the eggs would be sent out very fresh, first class post (British postal system whereby item should arrive the following day), would only be sent Monday to Thursday to avoid weekend delays etc etc.

3 weeks went by and I was informed on a Monday that my eggs would be posted the following day, first class......so should have arrived the following day. By Wednesday evening, no show. I e-mailed the seller, who blamed the 'courier' who transported her deliveries to the Post Office....and had posted them 2nd class (usually to be received on the second day, but can be 3-5 days). Seller was a bit stroppy and sent me  a refund of the difference between first and second class postage (Was this MY fault?).

Thursday afternoon came around.....eggs arrived in a damaged expanded polystyrene box (eggs intact) and without even a 'fragile' sticker. Looked like they had been bounced around. I put them to incubate after 24 hours letting them settle......7 days on my trusty incubator.....not one showed an embryo.

I'm pretty angry by now. I e-mail the seller who tells me to return the eggs for a refund....but ignores my e-mail asking for her postal address. From Paypal I found a business name and from the postmark an approximate location. With this and Mr Google I managed to cobble together a return address.....and was eventually refunded after tracking the delivery.

As luck would have it, 3 of my hens had gone broody, 2 had hatched eggs, and I've had to take eggs off the third as she abandoned them after a few days (4 good embryos on my incubator). They're not the 'All Black" team I'd hoped for (one little black Naked Neck crept in there although I thought the hens  only had Brahma eggs)....but, at least I've got chicks. If all goes well, I'll end up with some 'orphans' to raise in the kitchen, too.

Maybe next year for the Ayam Cemani?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2019)

That just is awful what some people do. Rude and nasty sure doesn’t get repeat business. Is there anywhere you can buy chicks?


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Rude and nasty sure doesn’t get repeat business.


How right you are. I accept that fertile eggs can be 'scrambled' in the post, but if they are sitting there for days and not marked 'fragile' it is almost inevitable that they won't arrive safely. I've bought lots of eggs through the post and have hatched many chicks from postal eggs, so it can be a good way.

Next Spring I'll look into getting some more eggs as it's rather late in the year now. There's nobody local that has Ayam Cermani, so no easy way to get chicks, but I'm willing to give postal eggs another go (from a different seller, of course!). 

I don't know why some folk are so rude.....bad news travels better and faster than their merchandise.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That just is awful what some people do. Rude and nasty sure doesn’t get repeat business. Is there anywhere you can buy chicks?


I’m guessing you had a hard time at BYC.  I did too at first, and still do, at time, the help is worth is!  but I’ve met some great friend and learned so much  to help these birds we love,Llet me apologize on their  behalf and gladly ask to give us another
chance  to help you learn mprevabout you and help you find exactly what you are looking forvw the repeat business.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 11, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m guessing you had a hard time at BYC.


I had an 'account' with BYC for about 5 years before I started to follow and post on BYH.I was a frequent 'user' of BYC and found it very useful for acquiring help and new knowledge. My post numbers were in the thousands.
I tend to 'give as good as I get' if someone starts to adopt a superior attitude, and generally take them like 'water off a duck's back' Thought you may appreciate this little proverb Duckefarmerpa1 
 However, there appeared to be a few folk on BYC who saw themselves (and were treated by others as though this were case) as real Masters. They had the Best  Birds, knew everything there was to know, and imparted their knowledge in a less than pleasant fashion. 
Now, on here, folk are generally NICE. We learn together, laugh together, cry together. I have a little less than 100 sheep. Most are not brilliant examples of their breed, are too fat, and way too spoilt. Nobody criticises me for them. 
I still have my about 30 chickens, refusing to count them when I have 'too many'.Some are great examples of their breed and could potentially win prizes, others are weird mixes of breeds which I love as much as their 'proper' counterparts'.
 I guess what I'm trying to say is that many of us keep animals for the the love of the animals rather than feeling a need to have prizewinners. Being made to feel that our 'less than Breed Standard' animals are not worthy of being kept doesn't 'cut the mustard' (to use another Olde Englishe Proverb) with me.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> I had an 'account' with BYC for about 5 years before I started to follow and post on BYH.I was a frequent 'user' of BYC and found it very useful for acquiring help and new knowledge. My post numbers were in the thousands.
> I tend to 'give as good as I get' if someone starts to adopt a superior attitude, and generally take them like 'water off a duck's back' Thought you may appreciate this little proverb Duckefarmerpa1
> However, there appeared to be a few folk on BYC who saw themselves (and were treated by others as though this were case) as real Masters. They had the Best  Birds, knew everything there was to know, and imparted their knowledge in a less than pleasant fashion.
> Now, on here, folk are generally NICE. We learn together, laugh together, cry together. I have a little less than 100 sheep. Most are not brilliant examples of their breed, are too fat, and way too spoilt. Nobody criticises me for them.
> ...


To be honest, I found that at thegoatspot also, which is why I wanted on here sooo bad..plus help with my pots.  I like your use of proverbs...I try that sort of thing..but, to be honest again, I lack commen sense, so sometimes when I can’t use my hands...I sound a bit ditzy..at least I admit it! . I am booksmart, typically..when I was young..lol..so that’s why I pour over the forums for help with my animals.  I don’t have a ton of chickens, and they are healthy, so I haven’t gotten any grief.  But I have wayyy too many ducks, and my drake number is too high.  I am a rescue lady..everyone calls me..seriously..to take unwanted animals.  The feed store has me on speed dial.  So now I’m having issues with the drakes.  I was dumb enough to think I was the one farmer who could have everyone live in peace love and harmony.. I’m not a hippie..but I see life through rose colored glasses..anyway..that’s where I get the flack.  So, hence, that’s another reason Im on here.  I know you guys don’t do ducks, but, the break was needed. 

Thanks for taking the time to listen!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> To be honest, I found that at thegoatspot also, which is why I wanted on here sooo bad..plus help with my pots.  I like your use of proverbs...I try that sort of thing..but, to be honest again, I lack commen sense, so sometimes when I can’t use my hands...I sound a bit ditzy..at least I admit it! . I am booksmart, typically..when I was young..lol..so that’s why I pour over the forums for help with my animals.  I don’t have a ton of chickens, and they are healthy, so I haven’t gotten any grief.  But I have wayyy too many ducks, and my drake number is too high.  I am a rescue lady..everyone calls me..seriously..to take unwanted animals.  The feed store has me on speed dial.  So now I’m having issues with the drakes.  I was dumb enough to think I was the one farmer who could have everyone live in peace love and harmony.. I’m not a hippie..but I see life through rose colored glasses..anyway..that’s where I get the flack.  So, hence, that’s another reason Im on here.  I know you guys don’t do ducks, but, the break was needed.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to listen!


We will accept you just as you are. If you get stupid, we'll tell you, but not in a lofty or hateful way. We are a friendly group, we can be blunt, but honest. When you raise animals, you have to take the bad with the good. If you have 100 drakes, we don't care. If you whine and complain, that's where the "stupid" comes in and we will tell you so, if you want genuine help or ideas on what to do, we will help you all we can. If you just want to tell us all about your ducks and chickens, that's fine too, most of us keep poultry also.  We all have hit the ups and downs of keeping animals and the support here is amazing. Ducks and chickens are livestock too.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> We will accept you just as you are. If you get stupid, we'll tell you, but not in a lofty or hateful way. We are a friendly group, we can be blunt, but honest. When you raise animals, you have to take the bad with the good. If you have 100 drakes, we don't care. If you whine and complain, that's where the "stupid" comes in and we will tell you so, if you want genuine help or ideas on what to do, we will help you all we can. If you just want to tell us all about your ducks and chickens, that's fine too, most of us keep poultry also.  We all have hit the ups and downs of keeping animals and the support here is amazing. Ducks and chickens are livestock too.


Thank you!  That’s what I’m looking for, because my poor husband is sooo sick of listening to farm stuff!!


----------



## Xerocles (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey guys. I found this on "whats new". @Sheepshape I don't think we've had the pleasure, but its nice to meet you. @Baymule has been holding my hand and leading me since my beginning. @Duckfarmerpa1 decided I was so pitiful (which I am) that she, too, has kinda taken me under her wing.
The reason I jumped into your thread, however, was the talk about BYC. I started out there, also. Now I met a few great people who helped me a great deal. But overall, I found too many people who were condescending and haughty. The "gaming" seemed to be taking over the forums. And there became too many bratty "snowflakes" and too much infighting between people who couldn't agree to disagree.
I found this site and it's heaven! (maybe because so many people have adopted me and spoiled me rotten).  But anyway, its home now, and I've visited BYC a few times since, but it always leaves me cold and unsatisfied. Just my two, no I guess its about three cents worth, now. Again, happy to meet you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Xerocles said:


> Hey guys. I found this on "whats new". @Sheepshape I don't think we've had the pleasure, but its nice to meet you. @Baymule has been holding my hand and leading me since my beginning. @Duckfarmerpa1 decided I was so pitiful (which I am) that she, too, has kinda taken me under her wing.
> The reason I jumped into your thread, however, was the talk about BYC. I started out there, also. Now I met a few great people who helped me a great deal. But overall, I found too many people who were condescending and haughty. The "gaming" seemed to be taking over the forums. And there became too many bratty "snowflakes" and too much infighting between people who couldn't agree to disagree.
> I found this site and it's heaven! (maybe because so many people have adopted me and spoiled me rotten).  But anyway, its home now, and I've visited BYC a few times since, but it always leaves me cold and unsatisfied. Just my two, no I guess its about three cents worth, now. Again, happy to meet you.


I am totally new here too..and just excited to see a new rabbit owner...and excited to see someone excited to be HERE!  These forums have taught me sooo much!!  I was not raised in farming, but now I’m getting..a bit...comfortable in my skin.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Thank you!  That’s what I’m looking for, because my poor husband is sooo sick of listening to farm stuff!!


My husband indulges my brand of crazy. He married a hurricane LOL LOL. I love this forum and the great people in it. Where else can you talk farm stuff and people actually "get" what you are talking about and offer advice and help? NOWHERE!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 12, 2019)

Xerocles said:


> But overall, I found too many people who were condescending and haught


Xerocles....couldn't agree more. But why???Now, keeping animals, and I'm using this in the sense of 'members of the animal kingdom'...so includes birds involves getting 'down and dirty', shovelling some sh.....waste,  maybe being used as battering ram, inspecting  and photographing rear ends, having hands in the most unmentionable of places, whilst shelling out your last penny/dime on keeping them alive. So 'animal carers' ought to be down-to-earth folk.Seems that a few highly vocal  folk on BYC reserve their Better Nature for their high bred birds. Now this is a great shame, as BYC also has hundreds if not thousands of knowledgeable, helpful, friendly folk.
Throughout history the best teachers  have been those who can and will readily impart their valuable knowledge to those who are wanting to learn, not castigating them for their lack of that knowledge in the first place! Telling folk that their much-loved critter is a hopeless mutt isn't usually helpful. We knew that anyway, but he's cute, he's loved, he's OURS and we're looking to do our best for him.
So....no fear of having too many males, keeping an animal until it's a  financial liability, giving something 'a second chance' etc. Nor to admit to it!


----------

